# AC Ryan PlayOn!HD2



## crmaris (Jun 27, 2011)

The AC Ryan PlayOn!HD2 is a networked multimedia player with HDMI and SPDIF output. It supports all common file formats, including 1080p HD up to 80 Mbps bitrate. Since the device based on a Realtek system-on-a-chip its power consumption is amazingly low, only around 10 W - lower than any HTPC you can build.

*Show full review*


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 8, 2011)

Don't forget the fact that AC Ryan is still terrible at making firmwares. They learned nothing from their experience with the PlayOn 1 series.


----------



## adrianx (Jul 20, 2011)

hello to all 



can anyone recommend me a software variant that do same thing like this box ?

I need to make from a small pc (like one with amd APU) a media player (a friendly one) 

best regards


----------

